# Auger not Turning - Auger Gearcase Oil Leak



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

I own 29” Dual Stage Murray Blizzard, with 21” Intake Height which I have an auger gear problem. Both shear bolts are fine but auger was not turning. I had learn that there is heavy oil in the gearcase rather than grease which seemed empty or it may be very low. I fill the oil and the auger started to work again. A day later I have learned oil has leaked out. It leaked what it appears from left side of auger shaft. I think may be a oil seal has to be replaced. I wonder if worm gear is damaged? I am not sure what is involved in replacing oil seal. Could someone shad a light on the subject. Or if this was already discussed elsewhere, a link to that discussion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A gear case that is out of oil is not going to stop turning and then suddenly start working again when you add oil. You probably have a different issue. The gears will always be in contact whether there is oil in there or not. The only difference being that if there is no oil the gears will be chewing themselves up.

For a good explanation of how things work, what parts are inside of there and what is involved in changing them have a look through some of these videos.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=murray+gear+case

Gear oil is best, but a lot of aluminum cases use a '00' grease instead. It is thicker than a normal gear oil, but not as thick as wheel bearing grease. Even if you had oil originally, it can make a good alternative for leaky gear cases since it won't run out as easily.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Please add your location to your profile.

This is the 00 grease. This brand is primeline and I used to get it at Oreilly but it's not coming up now. Part number #7-06612
Small engine shops should carry it and auto parts stores might have it under a different brand.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think Shryp is correct in that gear would either work or not regardless of there is lubricant in the gearcase or not. But then what else could be wrong? And also adding oil did fix the problem for the last snow. And the oil did leak.

Regarding the gearcase, I think I would have to take it apart even if I replace the fluid with a grease. Any instructions anywhere?


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

mk033 said:


> I think Shryp is correct in that gear would either work or not regardless of there is lubricant in the gearcase or not. But then what else could be wrong? And also adding oil did fix the problem for the last snow. And the oil did leak.
> 
> Regarding the gearcase, I think I would have to take it apart even if I replace the fluid with a grease. Any instructions anywhere?


I haven't got a real clue about your problem, however when you added oil the gearcase you say worked for the last snow. I'm wondering that if before adding oil was there a belt that could slip and then when you added oil this allowed the gearcase to work easer and the belt then stopped slipping. Do you have a worn loose belt?


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess it could be a slipping belt too.... I will check the belt.

As far as gear case goes, even the 00 grease may be too thin. What if I fill the gear case with regular grease using grease gun through where oil is poured in. Could that be a solution or would this cause a problem? That way I do not have to take the gear case apart....


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

mk033 said:


> I guess it could be a slipping belt too.... I will check the belt.
> 
> As far as gear case goes, even the 00 grease may be too thin. What if I fill the gear case with regular grease using grease gun through where oil is poured in. Could that be a solution or would this cause a problem? That way I do not have to take the gear case apart....


When you check the belt make sure the pulley turns and shaft that goes into the gear case turns. If your drive train from your engine to the gear case is turning, including your impeller is turning but your gear case does not turn your auger then I think your problems should be only inside the gear case. You should put some kind of load on your auger to test it. You have to be very careful because your auger and impeller can be dangerous.

Valvoline makes a synthetic grease that's good to -40F. I got some at Advance Auto. Regular grease would become too thick when cold. Even with the synthetic grease you would be experimenting.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not a good idea as you can't really get it properly filled pumping it through the fill hole as it's designed for something to be poured in. You may not get enough grease in there to properly pack and protect the gears.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you decide to go the grease gun route without a zerk on there, at least get one of those injection needles. That will let you pack a lot in there.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

When I took the belt cover off to check the belt, the belt was in good shape. After the auger is engaged, I've noticed belt was wabbling. This may be an indication that the belt tension is weak so, I went and tighten the adjustment. It still is wabbly but better now.

I did not have any injecting device for grease so, I attempted to fill the hole with a grease gun. Everyone was correct, I could not pack the inside of gear case. I do not know this for sure because I cannot see inside but I can tell by how much grease went in. I could not force the grease in there anymore.

I know this not the best way of approaching the problem but now what? One thing I can try is to get hold of some type of injecting device to inject grease in there. Another might be to get bit thinner grease like 00 grease and fill it with the 00 grease. I will be mixing the two but that will have to do since now I cannot go backward.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Augur Gearcase*

Just to update on the issue.

Even though I have purchased the 00 grease, I was not able to put that in as the grease I packed in pretty much fill the hole. I may check at the end of this snow season to check & fill again, this time with 00 grease.

This year, so far, the snow blower auger is working just fine. Even with a heavy, heavy snow we had today in Chicago area.

I am still not sure if not having enough oil/lubricant was causing the auger to not turn.... Just don't know what is going on inside the gearcase....


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Check your belts.


----------

